# Youtube Classic's



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

How NOT to cut down a tree. - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

Uh, was it my imagination or did dude try to cover the hole with snow? Shame the ladder held huh? I haven't seen that one before Matt, hold on, Ima gonna go git a drink, be raht bak!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

A definate classic.

How not to cut down a tree - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

ya the ladder was pretty sweet I've never seen one bow quite that much. hah the things i find on youtube it keeps me entertained i might as well quite paying my cable bill could save some $$. wife wouldn't like it tho


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> A definate classic.
> 
> How not to cut down a tree - YouTube



ha i love that one guys pulling the tree with a front wheel drive car. crazy illegals.. do anything for a buck


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

ill show you my two favorites this is one of them gotta look for the other

How not to cut down a tree - YouTube

found it. this one is good wish i could do this i could sell the grapple just drop it right in the back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkuG_RTS15I


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> A definate classic.
> 
> How not to cut down a tree - YouTube



how would you like to get the call to come fix that one? I've done it with a face cut in them but not all the way. through the back cut like that.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

Willow tree cut down as neighbors protest - YouTube

people protesting a tree removal with a hippie lady singing.

believe it or not this has happened. a lady had us remove a monster beautiful not a rot spot in it oak out of her front yard because she didn't wanna walk over the roots. some of the neighbors made sure they said ####ty comments when the walked or drove by.

holy crap look at this makes me cringe because you almost know he broke something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVkt_Ve70Ic&feature=related//


----------



## arborpros (Jan 29, 2012)

Look at the growth of that Willow. Beem topped a few times? Classic example of not planting the right tree in the right spot. All the other ones, glad it wasn't me. How in the heck did they get that first one down? Two cranes? That one is screwed. How high could you bid that?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

arborpros said:


> Look at the growth of that Willow. Beem topped a few times? Classic example of not planting the right tree in the right spot. All the other ones, glad it wasn't me. How in the heck did they get that first one down? Two cranes? That one is screwed. How high could you bid that?



i actually can't believe they used a crane tree looked kinda weak sauce. i definitely wouldn't rent a crane for that i do it when the wood is a major PITA to handle. even before the k-boom a skid loader or my tractor would have took care of it pretty quick.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm just glad video hasn't surfaced of me blocking down a silver last week. Got a little too close to the rigging line with the 660. Guess that is what asphalt patch is for.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

newsawtooth said:


> The following clip is not nearly as dramatic as the others. If you appreciate the craft and have a sense of self preservation, the images are equally as terrifying though. But these guys have an A rating on Angie's list, so they'll be fine.
> 
> Envision Denver Tree Removal - YouTube



ya i seen that one them guys give me nightmares. and people like that. he sure does like to one hand that 36. look at 1:49. has logs swinging behind him and over his head. i mean its so easy why not just go off the stem your on. guy is about as good as james the narcoleptic tree cutter.

and it is pretty dramatic gotta wonder if guys like him are still around. if he would just buy a lanyard he wouldn't have to one hand so much. for god sake just make one out of bull rope.

i really wish i could add a comment because at the end the HO posted the video and think they did an amazing job? their a landscaping company that i gather from the title. jack of all trades.

see I'm getting a dishwasher installed tomorrow because mine broke. reason i don't do it myself is ill probably eff it up. if i wanted to install dish washers i would have became a plumber. the plumber that is doing it i do all of his trees. stick with what you know.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 29, 2012)

here's a dandy
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/b4ifRHCC5Tg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 29, 2012)

wow, the Denver one, jeezus! The one I thought fur sur, was going to smack him in the back. I smell meth head, just by the mannerism's. Whats sad is, that kid could probably be pretty good if he had a mentor. Love the steel workers hard hat on the groundie!


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2012)

Compound fracture from tree cutting accident - YouTube
1


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

tree md said:


> Compound fracture from tree cutting accident - YouTube
> 1



omg that made me a little sick. i though he was gonna make a face cut but no he went for the whole thing.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know what's more painful to look at, that last video, or the fact that it looks like invasion of the interior decorators struck this place lately!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 29, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I don't know what's more painful to look at, that last video, or the fact that it looks like invasion of the interior decorators struck this place lately!!



Well you know those gays can decorate a ###### ####er :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn, LOL!!

Just wanted to use all deez points fur sumtin!


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> omg that made me a little sick. i though he was gonna make a face cut but no he went for the whole thing.



I have seen that one, it gives me the chills.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> omg that made me a little sick. i though he was gonna make a face cut but no he went for the whole thing.



I don't know if a face cut would have even mattered, looks like where he had it tied off it was going that way no matter what. Sad part is it looks like he set that camera up himself so he could film what a great tree guy he is..

At least he was wearing his work tunes...


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;D8MBSoYoBFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8MBSoYoBFI[/video]

[video=youtube;U1_QXOpiPm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1_QXOpiPm8[/video]

[video=youtube;8lYabYFW4aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lYabYFW4aM&feature=related[/video]

not tree related but some funny crap

[video=youtube;BqzgcNQHxEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqzgcNQHxEg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 29, 2012)

This should be a sticky in the home owners forum. Next time I read," I need advice on removing a tree in my front yard", I redirect them to this thread. Sure its easy, just get a chainsaw and a long latter, maybe some rope from home depot. Save some money. I mean how hard could it be?:msp_tongue:


----------



## bonner1040 (Jan 29, 2012)

Quick Tip: Tree Felling - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

:biggrin:


Envision Landscapes [Dead Tree Removal] - YouTube



At the end of this guy's line of BS he states" you really don't know what is going to happen". He must be speaking jess fer hisself.


Deadly Tornado Outbreak Devastates Alabama 2011 - YouTube


----------



## arborpros (Jan 29, 2012)

tree md said:


> Compound fracture from tree cutting accident - YouTube
> 1



Dude.


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Envision Landscapes [Dead Tree Removal] - YouTube
> ...



Scary...


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

tree md said:


> Scary...



That is where the hate and anger in us comes from. No joke. Once you see stuff like that you begin to look for it at every corner.


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2012)

As you know I was in Alabama working for 6 months... As scary as those guys are they look like pros compared to some I saw working there... I love how the dude straddles the spar "cowboy style" That's the sign of a true pro...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

tree md said:


> As you know I was in Alabama working for 6 months... As scary as those guys are they look like pros compared to some I saw working there... I love how the dude straddles the spar "cowboy style" That's the sign of a true pro...



wow i mean they say they are pros but i mean how many of them things have you guys seen stand back up? really just sit on it. it looks like that was the first uprooted pine they cut or any tree. then when they say things like you never know where its gonna go when you cut it... omg


----------



## superjunior (Jan 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> wow i mean they say they are pros but i mean how many of them things have you guys seen stand back up? really just sit on it. it looks like that was the first uprooted pine they cut or any tree. then when they say things like you never know where its gonna go when you cut it... omg





For me, every time I try to hold down an uprooted tree (straddling it cowboy style) while I cut,.. It still stands back up for some reason....wtf?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 30, 2012)

Danno hit it head on, that IS where the fire comes from. That is the level of crews around here, JUST LIKE THAT. 
"wez proofeesinal" "they talking bout us everywhere" I bet they are!

Just this year, that guy had his daughter on the job site, he cut one, it stood right up, daughter was playing under the root ball when it did, sad.

OH, and for the record! I agree on the crazy colors, they hurt my eyes! now I cant figure out how to change mine back? Now its all black?
I was going to change my title to Treeacologist,Treetard or Prafesional Treeculterist, but it wont let me


----------



## tree md (Jan 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> wow i mean they say they are pros but i mean how many of them things have you guys seen stand back up? really just sit on it. it looks like that was the first uprooted pine they cut or any tree. then when they say things like you never know where its gonna go when you cut it... omg



I brought my ground hand with me from Oklahoma to help me in Alabama. He had never seen trees that big. The first uprooted pine I did was layed over into another pine and hung up. Line clearance guys had already worked it back to the pressure point. I just made a cut near the root ball and snatched it out of the other pine. When I made my cut about 6 feet from the root ball my groundy was standing right up on me on the other side of the trunk. I told him you might want to step back for a minute. When I made my undercut the root ball and remaining trunk shot up like a rocket. My groundy's eyes got real big and he said DAM!. LOL, it was an eye opening experience for him to say the least.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't they believe in ppe? I watched a few of there videos and they never have on hard hats.


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 8, 2012)

this ones a good one 

How not to cut down a tree - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 8, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> this ones a good one
> 
> How not to cut down a tree - YouTube



looks like he's gonna need a new ladder.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 9, 2012)

not tree related but thought it was interesting.

LARGEST/BIGGEST/HEAVIEST load 1157 Tons,384 Tires - YouTube


----------



## newsawtooth (Feb 9, 2012)

Matt, you seen this one? 

How Not to Fell a Tree. - YouTube

And this one just may have a Steiner in it...no offense AA, yours doesn't have a deck on it at least.

Redneck Tree Cutting Service - YouTube


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Aug 30, 2012)

This video records the tree's branch falling on person's head knocking him out.

[video=youtube;1VWtM2BKsGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VWtM2BKsGk[/video]


----------



## Ms2004life (Aug 31, 2012)

Man you would think with all that work those guys did in alabama they could at least buy a pair of earmuffs let alone a helmet. Imajine being around at their lunch break youd here them yelling at eachother from 100 meters away. People must realise that pros wear ppe over there right? Let alone limbing up with a 24 inch bar


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 31, 2012)

BluntForgedEdge said:


> This video records the tree's branch falling on person's head knocking him out.
> 
> [video=youtube;1VWtM2BKsGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VWtM2BKsGk[/video]



And he's
out LOL


----------



## treeman75 (Aug 31, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Willow tree cut down as neighbors protest - YouTube
> 
> people protesting a tree removal with a hippie lady singing.
> 
> ...



The women in the willow vid is a real nut job!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 31, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> The women in the willow vid is a real nut job!



Actually I wouldn't mind her singing me tune once in a while when I lay a saw to wood LOL, I bet the crew was prolly singing right along with her after a while


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 31, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I wouldn't mind her singing me tune once in a while when I lay a saw to wood LOL, I bet the crew was prolly singing right along with her after a while



That kind of stuff has happened to us more than once. We did an oak in a local town here that was a center piece and the township wanted it out for water lines to be installed. No if and's or buts take it out, so we did and a lot of people showed up to give us dirty looks and words. A police presence like in the video was needed.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 31, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> That kind of stuff has happened to us more than once. We did an oak in a local town here that was a center piece and the township wanted it out for water lines to be installed. No if and's or buts take it out, so we did and a lot of people showed up to give us dirty looks and words. A police presence like in the video was needed.



I had a lady slow and call me a tree murderer so I did the electric slide racing a climbing saw over my head LOL , she actually laughed flipped me the bird and threw a empty coffee cup out the window so I called her a litterbug ! She left with a lot more anxiety after confronting me


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 31, 2012)

People shouldn't bother me at work


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 31, 2012)

I keep posting the "ladder fails" on Facebook but people don't seem to learn. Got this email a few weeks ago.




Today, (Wednesday, 8/14) xxxxx's brother and wife were helping her Dad cut up some trees at his farm. An accident happened and xxxxx fell 19 feet off a ladder landing on his wife, xxxxxx. She is in St. xxxxxxxs hospital in Youngstown Ohio with a broken pelvis and possible internal injuries. Please pray for the entire family. They have 2 girls. xxxxxxx just graduated high school and then xxxxx in I believe 3rd grade. When we get updates we will pass them along.



(Thursday, 8/15) - Update is that xxxxxx's pelvis is broken and needs surgery to fix.. She will be going in on Thursday to have her pelvis screwed back together. xxxxx did go and get checked out and he has 3 broken ribs. Please continue to keep them in your prayers. Thank you.

xxxxx's sister - in - law had surgery yesterday to screw the pelvis together. She is not allowed to put any weight on it for 6 - 8 weeks. She is in good spirits and says that the pain is tolerable.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 31, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> And he's
> out LOL



In case you guys don't know but that is Brad Snelling getting KO'd


----------



## treeman75 (Aug 31, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> In case you guys don't know but that is Brad Snelling getting KO'd



Who is Brad?


----------



## treeman75 (Aug 31, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I keep posting the "ladder fails" on Facebook but people don't seem to learn. Got this email a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tell people the first thing you learn about tree work is you dont cut on a ladder. They look at me like im crazy, and i know their thinking how else are you going to do it.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 31, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> Who is Brad?



One of our sponsors. He builds saws.

There's a whole thread on that little accident in the video. He has a hardhat now.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 1, 2012)

Del_ said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> I thought everybody knew Brad.
> ...



Even better is he has posted over 600 times and doesn't know Brad. :bang:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 1, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> In case you guys don't know but that is Brad Snelling getting KO'd



I have 5K posts and don't know him , but at that point his name was Brad Snoring !


----------

